# Gym or fitness centres



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello,
Can you tell me if there are any gym's or fitness centres in the Archangelos,Stegna,Lindos,Lardos areas?

Thanks


----------



## Shelley_A (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Ruby 

There did used to be a gym in Arhangelos but i think it has now closed. There is one in Kalathos, on the road to the beach which i believe is free if you are signed off from a Doctor.


----------

